# traped wind and mucus



## Lucyelisabeth (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, i'm lucy. I had problems with my bowels for as far back as i can remember. After having a bad night with diarrhea last year and passing blood i was sent for a colonoscopy ( which by the way was the worst thing ever, like having traped wind a 1000 times over) and bloods, everything can back fine, so i was told its just IBS. I think that its IBS D as i aways have loose stools which can be very explosive and most days i have to go 5 times or more today is one of those days.the reason i am posting is because after i've been to the toilet for most of the day i'm still getting cramps and the need to go and when i do its just clear mucus ( i'm thinking its because theres nothering left) this has changed from orange to white. Is this common with IBS D?Also i have been given fibre gel i havn't took this yet, would this help?Also i can only seem to past wind in the morning and get lost of traped wind to the point i can stand stright, i have a 5 year old boy who has problems of his own (gastrostomy) so i dont have time to rest and wait for the 4 hours of traped wind to pass, i've tried may things like wind ezzz etc any tips would be grateful.advice needed thanks


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there,I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you have IBS. It's not fun, and really, nobody should have to deal with the stuff we do.Re: Mucous. This is a very common symptom with IBS. Your body creates a bit of mucous for most or all bowel movements, but it is so little, that we don't notice. With someone who has IBS, our colon goes into contraction and is always, or almost always irritated, so a lot of mucous is created. For myself, and I've got IBS-D, where I have attacks that last all day, like the one you were talking about, and after every irritating or painful attack, I produce a large amount of mucous at the end. It kind of marks the end of the processanyways, hope this is somewhat helpful.good luck with all the treatments you seek out.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Lucyelisabeth Milk and dairy are mucus forming. Cheese isn't as bad. Check out your tongue, is it coated, this is a sign your bowels are also coated. Gas has a hard time getting past sticky bowels, very painful. Try that fibre. Fibre helps you form a normal bm and also picks up unwanted toxins from the colon walls. Good luck.


----------

